# Our New Arrival, Miniature Bull Terrier Puppy



## Cheyenne (Aug 29, 2011)

Meet 'Bridget' our new puppy. She's an 8 week old Miniature Bull Terrier and is settling in really well


----------



## RORCOV (Jul 19, 2005)

Love this breed - she's beautiful, congratulations!


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Cute, not many breeders about are there?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Oh my! She's beautiful! :flrt:


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

She's gorgeous. You've got your work cut out! I hear miniatures have TWICE as much energy as standards! :2thumb:


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 29, 2011)

No there are very few breeders and only 300 puppies registered with the kennel club in the last year. I've been wanting one for a couple of years now, and luckily when we decided to look recently we found a great breeder who fully health tested both the parents & pups


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

x Sarah x said:


> She's gorgeous. You've got your work cut out! I hear miniatures have TWICE as much energy as standards! :2thumb:


I was just going to ask about this half or double trouble.


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 29, 2011)

x Sarah x said:


> She's gorgeous. You've got your work cut out! I hear miniatures have TWICE as much energy as standards! :2thumb:


Ha ha, that sound right, but at least they don't have the weight behind them to knock the sofa flying when they run into it :lol2:


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Cheyenne said:


> Ha ha, that sound right, but at least they don't have the weight behind them to knock the sofa flying when they run into it :lol2:


Very true, i wish Bruno would stop using the back of the sofa to gain speed in his bullie runs, the wall is dented and scratched where it hits it everytime he kicks off :whip:


----------



## babyjez (May 25, 2010)

Congratulations!!!

I have two mini bulls and they are wonderful dogs, they make me laugh every day :flrt:


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 29, 2011)

babyjez said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> I have two mini bulls and they are wonderful dogs, they make me laugh every day :flrt:


They are such funny things, and have funny little characteristics .She had her 2nd jab at the Vet's yesterday and the Vet said she looked and sounded like a piglet :lol2:


----------



## Solo (Dec 23, 2006)

What a beauty! I'd *love* a mini EBT, you lucky thing!:mf_dribble:


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

Why must you post this, now I need one 

Me and the OH are looking at getting a Mini Bull when we move into a larger house. Our Staffy girl is a handful as it is.

Congrats on the new baby, she looks stunning.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

Not the brightest button but how cute and funny.


----------



## kitkat2 (Jul 18, 2012)

Okay I have now decided when I get my own house I will be getting one of these :2thumb: Have you got anymore pictures? :mf_dribble:


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 29, 2011)

kitkat2 said:


> Okay I have now decided when I get my own house I will be getting one of these :2thumb: Have you got anymore pictures? :mf_dribble:


I've just tried to add some more pics but photobucket is down for maintenance. I'll get some on tomorrow if I get the chance


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

Cheyenne said:


> Meet 'Bridget' our new puppy. She's an 8 week old Miniature Bull Terrier and is settling in really well
> 
> image
> 
> ...


gorgeous! i love the breed


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 29, 2011)

Some more of Bridget, and some with the other dogs 
































































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

That's one cute mischeiovious little package.


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 29, 2011)

Whosthedaddy said:


> That's one cute mischeiovious little package.


She is indeed, always up to mischief :lol2:


----------



## Deano c (Jun 26, 2012)

She looks awesome, so cute, also looks like she might be alittle naughty from time to time :lol2:


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 29, 2011)

Deano c said:


> She looks awesome, so cute, also looks like she might be alittle naughty from time to time :lol2:


She's naughty a fair bit of the time , such a relief when she goes to sleep:lol2:


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

Cheyenne said:


> Ha ha, that sound right, but at least they don't have the weight behind them to knock the sofa flying when they run into it :lol2:


I bet she will have the weight behind her because my JRT is only about 8 pounds and he does it


----------

